# All Tan



## Stevegm

I picked this thread because it was for general information. A couple years ago I had a female shepherd that in her prime weighed in at 110 and short haired. The vet said the male of the same would go 135. 
She was all tan - no black - but the vet said she was pure bread. I have not been able to find another and in my research of shepherd sites I have not seen any others. Is this an aberration or something like the whites????


----------



## Emoore

It does happen. It's considered poor pigmentation and generally an undesired trait but it can certainly be found.


----------



## Freestep

Yes, it's rare, but it does occur. It's considered a fault, but some breeders of questionable ethics tout them as "rare" and breed them deliberately.


----------



## Lucy Dog

110 pound female and an off color? I wouldn't be surprised if she was some kind of mix even though she looked a lot like a GSD.


----------



## Emoore

Lucy Dog said:


> 110 pound female and an off color? I wouldn't be surprised if she was some kind of mix even though she looked a lot like a GSD.


That's true too. It's a rare female GSD that weighs 110lb and isn't massively overweight.


----------



## CeCe

I'e seen all tan with a small black mask. But 110 lbs is HUGE for a female. Do you have a photo?


----------



## AbbyK9

There used to be a member on this forum who had a German Shepherd that was colored like a Malinois, where the entire body was tan with the exception of the black muzzle. A similar dog is shown here - Kerstone Shepherds - GSD Colors, page 2 - about halfway down the page under "red sable". It's a very light-colored sable dog.



> A couple years ago I had a female shepherd that in her prime weighed in at 110 and short haired. The vet said the male of the same would go 135.


Did the dog actually weigh in at 110lbs at the vet's office or is her weight a guess? That seems way oversized for a healthy female German Shepherd dog ... unless she is very heavy or she is going into the realm of King or Shiloh Shepherd, which are meant to be larger. Do you have any photos?


----------



## Konotashi

I know some of the 'rare' color breeders refer to these dogs as Ay Fawn, and they're tan with a black mask. 

I'm also wondering if you have a photo.


----------



## qbchottu

Here's a good example of washed out color and poor pigmentation


----------



## meljones1989

Stevegm said:


> I picked this thread because it was for general information. A couple years ago I had a female shepherd that in her prime weighed in at 110 and short haired. The vet said the male of the same would go 135.
> She was all tan - no black - but the vet said she was pure bread. I have not been able to find another and in my research of shepherd sites I have not seen any others. Is this an aberration or something like the whites????


We have a tan female with a black muzzle too. She is also very big and is 100% German Shepherd. When she was a puppy she was silver with than under coat. The silver went way. She always had a black muzzle.


----------



## LeoRose

meljones1989 said:


> We have a tan female with a black muzzle too. She is also very big and is 100% German Shepherd. When she was a puppy she was silver with than under coat. The silver went way. She always had a black muzzle.


She's a very pretty dog. However, she's beyond "big", and is actually working on "seriously overweight". I'd suggest that you consult with your vet about running a thyroid check on her, since that can cause weight gain. Once that's done, you and your vet can work on a plan of action to get some weight off of her.


----------



## LoveOscar

Well before I was born, my mom in the past had a perfect classic black and tan saddle blanket female that ended up fading to a solid red, without a stitch of black on her adult coat. She was a purebred GSD bought from a breeder way back when.

I saw the other day a young GSD (maybe a mix) puppy that was very faded through the black on her coat. I honestly am not sure if she was a sable or not, she was at a rescue adoption at the feed store, but her black was very, very faded.

LO


----------



## MichaelE

Ossie at about 4 years old.


----------



## NormanF

meljones1989 said:


> We have a tan female with a black muzzle too. She is also very big and is 100% German Shepherd. When she was a puppy she was silver with than under coat. The silver went way. She always had a black muzzle.


Yup - its easy to confuse with a Belgian Malinois - some people have never seen a single color GSD in their life before! :shocked:


----------



## jhrobar

Here's my baby girl Laurel


----------



## volcano

They arent bad dogs per se. But like someone said, they arent the standard, and if someone is breaking standards then it can go downhill fast genetically. It can also go uphill depending on the breeding stock and selections, and thats regardless of standards.


----------



## TindaroK9

*tan shepherd... What do u think mix with?*

I rescued mine and he is all tan... Since he is a rescue don't know his history but he is beautiful at only about 7 months he is still growing..

Not sure how to post pics


----------



## Rolisaac

The dog in our avi was the best dog ever!  She was 80 pounds, in the picture she was only 8 months, but I can't find any other digital pics of her :/ If we could find another one like her from a reputable breeder we would. However as others have stated, those breeders don't really exist. Besides it was her temperament we really loved (so I keep telling myself) I think the best thing about her was that people didn't recognize her as a GSD and so they weren't afraid of her when we were in public. However a stranger/salesperson knocking at the door could only hear her GSD bark and I never felt the need to open the door, they always left quickly.


----------



## TindaroK9

*Mystic Tucker Magic*

Mystic Tucker and Magic... (All tan pups)

All rescues from South Carolina and Georgia...

What do u think the middle pup is mixed with? Does he look like a Shepherd?

Pls let me hear your comments...Thanks!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Speaking of unusual colors.....

This thread answers a question. Couldn't figure out the dog I saw....

I ran into a man at the park just yesterday with a puppy that had a dark mask, upright ears, square build and cream colored body. She had a longish coat (plush?) and major ear floofies going on. Cute little thing.

No hint of the sable that I could see, no ring around the tail or even a sprinkling of dark hairs. Too heavy boned to be a mali so I figured a mix.

He asked if I wanted to let the puppies play (no) but I was curious what kind of mix she was.

"What breed?" I asked. "German Shepherd" he said. I took a guess, "Long coat sable?" I asked. "No" he snapped rather irritated with me and turned away.

Well dang, if you're going to buy/breed dogs that don't look like the standard don't get snippy because they don't look like a GSD.


----------



## Swamp Yankee

*This my tan Theo.*

He was 2 years old last week. Had a great time with him today. He spent a fair amount of time getting to know our other dog and the horses. All went well with the introduction. Looking forward to working with him. Really easy dog to work with.

George AKA Swamp Yankee


----------



## MishkasMom

Mine looks similar but he's mixed


----------



## carmspack

LeoRose said:


> She's a very pretty dog. However, she's beyond "big", and is actually working on "seriously overweight". I'd suggest that you consult with your vet about running a thyroid check on her, since that can cause weight gain. Once that's done, you and your vet can work on a plan of action to get some weight off of her.


yes , seriously overweight . 
She has rolls on her back . The bone is that of a medium large dog . The rest is padding.
If you love your dog , get her trimmed down.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

OK! I just had to 'unconfuse' myself. This thread was started in 2012. The OP only posted once and never posted a picture of his dog. ' LeoRose' commented to another poster, who posted a picture in 2013 -' meljones1989', or something like that. His dog was overly large. Misc. people have posted their tan dogs to this thread over the years.

So - new people, who just posted pictures of your tan dogs today..... they are very cute. I have my tan dogs straight now. I can sleep tonight. lol!


----------



## Castlemaid

LOL, it is confusing! Locking it to prevent further confusion, not as a reflection on the subject matter.


----------

